# TICK REMOVAL



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know if I posted this under the correct topic, but I received this email and thought it might be very helpful!! I've copy and pasted:


TICK REMOVAL

Spring is here and the ticks will be showing their heads.

Here is a good way to get them off you, your children, or your pets. Give it a try.

Please forward to anyone with children... Or hunters or dogs, or anyone who even steps outside in summer!!

A School Nurse has written the info below-- good enough to share --And it really works!!

I had a pediatrician tell me what she believes is the best way to remove a tick. This is great, because it works in those places where it's some times difficult to get to with tweezers: between toes, in the middle of a head full of dark hair, etc.

Apply a glob of liquid soap to a cotton ball. Cover the tick with the
soap-soaked cotton ball and swab it for a few seconds (15-20), the tick will come out on its own and be stuck to the cotton ball when you lift it away.

This technique has worked every time I've used it (and that was frequently), and it's much less traumatic for the patient and easier for me.

Unless someone is allergic to soap, I can't see that this would be damaging in any way. I even had my doctor's wife call me for advice because she had one stuck to her back and she couldn't reach it with tweezers. She used this method and immediately called me back to say, "It worked!"

Please pass on. Everyone needs this helpful hint.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any kind of soap?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey cool I never heard that one before! Do you mind if I copy your post and pass it to my customers and re print it on another forum?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The problem with this method is that it can induce the tick to regurgitate blood back into the host. That is how tick diseases are passed - not JUST by the bite.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I would think that with any removal method comes the chance of the tick regurgitating blood back into the host. Are you saying that it has to be pulled out quickly like with tweezers? If you try to get the tick out with tweezers and fail the first time, this gives the tick ample time to reguritate the blood back also, wouldn't it? Also, with the tweezers there is a chance of not getting the whole tick out, leaving the head or a piece of it in there to cause infection. I've seen this happen plenty of times. I do a horrible job trying to get those darn things out with tweezers!! Not to mention, I pinch and pull hair along with the tick. Then sometimes it leaves a hard bump for some time. 


Feel free to copy and paste this method..........

It says soft soap, so i would imagine any brand or type is okay, as long as it's softsoap...


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Forgot to add, without removal lyme's disease is passed when the tick is left to feed off of it's host for a minimum of 24 to 48 hours.........so tick borne diseases can be passed with or without removal.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

(Deletd too much last time)

I've always used vegetable oil...AS SOON as I find a tick (if it hasn't latched on....after doing a "tick check" after hiking, etc.)

Some better methods:

http://www.canlyme.com/tickremoval.html


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I guess that would have a similar effect as the soft soap. I did goggle this soft soap method and it is supposedly safe. Seems as though the tick cannot breath and backs out. Also, when using tweezers they say what makes the tick reguritate back into the host is when it is squeezed. They say you should never "squeeze" the tick!! How the heck are you supposed to pull that little sucker out with all the dog's hair and not squeeze it??!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You need the right type of tweezers:

http://store.fuzzytummy.com/shared/Store...ount2=472465157










These allow you to get under the body of the tick - right up against the head and pull it out without squeezing any 'juice' back into the host.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We have one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Tick-Twister/dp/B0...40845599&sr=8-3

It works great. We easily removed a tick the last time Heidi got one.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: crazyboutgsd'sApply a glob of liquid soap to a cotton ball. Cover the tick with the soap-soaked cotton ball and swab it for a few seconds (15-20), the tick will come out on its own and be stuck to the cotton ball when you lift it away.


<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #6666CC">*PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS. PUT NOTHING ON THE TICK. DO NOT SMOTHER THE TICK. DO NOT USE OIL. DO NOT PASS GO. DO NOT COLLECT $200. (oops, I got carried away)*</span></span>

When you smother the tick, they regurgitate, and increase the chance of transmitting disease.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangYou need the right type of tweezers:


Those are cool Lauri, I'll have to get a pair!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks Lauri!!! I'm getting a pair for the stables. I pulled several ticks off horses last fall.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay guys, majority wins, I'm going for the nifty tweezers.  What about those special tick pullers that look like a spoon with a notch cut out? Do you know the ones that I'm talking about? The tick puller or whatever it's called. I'll see if I can find one on the net and post the link.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I looked at the Tick Twister. Seems complicated. Looks like a modern day torture device, lol, lol!! 

What about Ticked Off?

http://shop.vomamarisk9.com/product.sc;j...t01?productId=6

They sell these at the store that I work at, so I could easily bring one home.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_The problem with this method is that it can induce the tick to regurgitate blood back into the host. That is how tick diseases are passed - not JUST by the bite._

Ditto Laurie & Lisa!









I don't bother with tweezers and only use my fingers so I know the amount of pressure I apply (I don't have long nails) and can do a speedy continuous rotation. The faster the tick is out, the less stress it's under and the less likely of any regurgitation.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have used the Ticked Off tool as well as the one that goes on your keyring. 
The Ticked Off works great. The keyring one is good too, and I always have it with me. It's come in handy several times.
Here is the keyring one, called the Tick Key
http://www.tickkey.com/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Since I've been using Bug Off Garlic with my dogs I haven't had to do tick removal but prior to using it I would sometimes have to pull 10-20 ticks off at a time.







I started out using the tiny tweezers that come with the Swiss Army knife and then just started pulling them out with my fingers.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

How's the Bug Off Garlic work on fleas?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://www.placervillevet.com/ticktools.htm

This is the website where I found the Swiss Jewelers Forceps - the product I pictured above.

They give the lowdown on most of the tick removers on the market today.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The link I posted about having the right tweezers doesn't take you to the product ... but this one does:

http://store.fuzzytummy.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?RowID=66&CS=fuzzy&All=


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Lauri. I just placed my order.

Have I mentioned lately, that I hate ticks?


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I use the Ticked Off tick spoon. It's sometimes a little difficult if it is a very small tick or if the tick is in a tough spot. It also usually takes a little hair with it. But it works really well and it's easy to use.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll tell ya, I have 5 very wooded acres and had loads of ticks, even found them on me. I did the bug off, garlic thingy, frontline plus, and k9advantix and the ticks were still coming and biting. I googled Nematodes and bought enough for my area and I have not had a problem with ticks for 2 1/2 years. It is all natural does not harm the animals but will eat up the ticks, etc. It has been heaven to me and my dog's. I have not had to put any kind of topic on them since either. Saves money since I only had to buy it 1 time in 2 1/2 years. I am very pleased with the nematodes and I'm going to purchase more later this summer just to be on the safe side b/c it has been sooo long. Some gardening center's do carry them as well.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry posted in the wrong spot


----------



## Venc (Mar 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: crazyboutgsd'sApply a glob of liquid soap to a cotton ball. Cover the tick with the soap-soaked cotton ball and swab it for a few seconds (15-20), the tick will come out on its own and be stuck to the cotton ball when you lift it away.
> ...


With my previous dog, the vet (In Venezuela, not here) would take the ticks out with rubbing alcohol. I guess they were not too smart


----------

